# Синдром конского хвоста. После операции ничего не изменилось



## Aleksandrvdl (11 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Александр. Мне 42 года. С 2013 года у меня была грыжа L5-S1, спина болела, но незначительно. Весной 2021 года, 13 марта, я чихнул и у меня после этого начались адские боли в спине, не помогало ни одно обезболивающее. Плюс ко всему у меня произошло онемение в паху, ягодицах, половых органов. Произошло нарушение в мочеиспускании. Вообщем ужас. Поехал в больницу, сказали, что это нормально, назначили какие-то лекарства, ни о чем вообщем. После 48 часов, по скорой меня увезли в другую больницу и провели операцию по удалению грыжи. Поставили диагноз: каудит, синдром Конского хвоста. В итоге боли остались, онемение не прошло. В июле поехали в Москву, там провели еще операцию, вставили импланты(какие-то шурупы), которые по идее должны были помочь. Но, после операции ничего не изменилось, боле стали сильнее + онемела ещё и нога. Вообщем, проблемы с мочеиспусканием, желудком, онемение, жуткие тянущие боли в области ягодиц, постоянная тошнота и ошущение того, что это не мое тело. Сижу только на таблетках,раз через раз помогает. Если кто-то сталкивался с такой проблемой или знает что делать в такой ситуации, помогите мне, прошу. Я устал уже от всего. Если что я занимался лфк, иглоукалывание и прочие процедуры. Я скину все рентгены, мрт, диагнозы. Только прошу, помогите.


----------



## La murr (11 Ноя 2021)

@Aleksandrvdl, Александр, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

